
Now Available - Amazon Relational Database Service (RDS) on VMware - colde
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-amazon-relational-database-service-rds-on-vmware/
======
colde
The requirement for 24 vCPUs, 24 GiB of memory, and 180 GB of storage for the
on-premise management component seems like crazy high requirements for
something like that. That is without any actual databases.

